# Attitude has caused me an attitude



## gunforhire (May 29, 2013)

I ordered seeds from Attitude on 4/20 to take advantage of some specials. I received an order confirmation and in a few days a shipping confirmation that somehow ended up in the Chicago P.O. And that's it. Nothing more. I waited for the 21 business day period then emailed Attitude and have heard nothing from them. I have read several good reviews about Attitude Seeds but it seems that I'm out the better part of $100. I'm not yet giving up on the order but I guess that there's a good lesson here. Don't do any long range planning until you have seeds in hand.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2013)

All I can say is they've always done me square. I usually get my seeds to the west coast in 8 daze. :confused2:

I'd try emailing them again...


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2013)

I did the 4-20 special too got my seeds in 7 days to mid-west usa.

I also have noticed that mine are now going through Chicago instead of New York. Been that way since the hurricane, not sure if that is the reason or they just changed their procedure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2013)

sounds like they had the wrong address?...contact the tude...they will check and make right...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 29, 2013)

I've had a few dealings with Attitude.. excellent place, excellent stuff. :confused2: They should sort it out, hopefully


----------



## brimck325 (May 29, 2013)

they screwed me 4 years ago. never again!!!


----------



## powerplanter (May 29, 2013)

Let us know what's up.  I hope you get your stuff..


----------



## orangesunshine (May 29, 2013)

i recently had a beef with the tude---a very good friend spent about $100 to gift me larry og beans---from the 10 pack only 4 sprouted---when i contacted them---the reply was---they are sold for souvenir purposes only and they would not be making good on the purchase unless i were to re-order---so they wanted more $$$$ and a new order for them to make it right---would they make it right by sending more og beans if i were to re-order---who knows---i told them i was a member here and directed them to the og grow journal---happy with customer service---i think not


best of luck with your situation gunforhire


----------



## kal el (May 30, 2013)

Some breeders can be contacted. If you tell them you purchased their gear and there was an issue, the breeder will make good on it too.


----------



## gunforhire (Jun 1, 2013)

I received my response from Attitude and it's your typical go xxxx yourself and better luck next time. This is part of the game and I knew it going in. Luckily I have clones and will continue with Nirvana Papaya and AK48. I will continue looking for the ultimate sativa dominate hybrid that yields 2 oz per watt every 3 weeks in a SCROG. However I won't be ordering from Attitude again.


----------



## key2life (Jun 1, 2013)

Bad news, but good information.  Thanks for posting, and Green Mojo with your clones going forward.


----------

